# Скорость диска в ноутбуке Toshiba Sattelite A110-293

## LupoAlberto

#uname -r

2.6.19-suspend2-r3d

#

#dmesg | grep -i sata

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0x18B0 irq 14

#

#lspci -vv | grep ATA

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02) (prog-if 80 [Master])

#

#grep ATA /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -v '^#'

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y # This option enables support for ICH5/6/7/8 Serial ATA.

                  # If PATA support was enabled previously, this enables

                  # support for select Intel PIIX/ICH PATA host controllers.

#

#grep CONFIG_IDE /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

grep kernel /boot/grub/grub.conf

kernel          (hd0,0)/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-suspend2-r3d root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 irqpoll acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode

***

Ну и наконец:

#hdparm -Tt /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1794 MB in  2.00 seconds = 897.10 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  106 MB in  3.05 seconds =  34.70 MB/sec

Как мне кажется, это довольно низкая скорость для этого диска?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *LupoAlberto wrote:*   

>  Timing cached reads:   1794 MB in  2.00 seconds = 897.10 MB/sec
> 
>  Timing buffered disk reads:  106 MB in  3.05 seconds =  34.70 MB/sec
> 
> Как мне кажется, это довольно низкая скорость для этого диска?

 

Нормальная скорость для ноутбучного винта. У моего так вообще 26 мб/с.

----------

## LupoAlberto

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Нормальная скорость для ноутбучного винта. У моего так вообще 26 мб/с.

 

Хорошо, если так, но все же

 *Quote:*   

> ata1: SATA max UDMA/133

 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Quote:*   

> ata1: SATA max UDMA/133

 

Это скорость интерфейса. 133 - в данном это случае максимальная теоретическая скорость. То есть гарантия того что твой хард никогда не выдаст больше чем 133  :Wink: 

----------

## LupoAlberto

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 
> 
> Это скорость интерфейса. 133 - в данном это случае максимальная теоретическая скорость. То есть гарантия того что твой хард никогда не выдаст больше чем 133 

 

Спасибо, теперь я спокоен  :Smile: 

----------

## Double

так сказать подтверждаю слова Laitr Keiows:

```
double etc # lspci -vv | grep IDE

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

double etc #
```

```
double etc # hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   1766 MB in  2.00 seconds = 883.30 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   96 MB in  3.00 seconds =  31.96 MB/sec

double etc #
```

----------

## LupoAlberto

 *Double wrote:*   

> так сказать подтверждаю слова Laitr Keiows:
> 
> ```
> double etc # lspci -vv | grep IDE
> 
> ...

 

Не совсем одно и то же, у меня

 *Quote:*   

> #lspci -vv | grep ATA 
> 
> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02) (prog-if 80 [Master]) 

 

----------

## Double

да согласен не совсем но порядок скоростей тот  :Smile: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Вот тебе живой пример:

```
lspci -vv | grep ATA 

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02) (prog-if 80 [Master])
```

И тест:

```
Timing buffered disk reads:  110 MB in  3.05 seconds =  36.06 MB/sec
```

----------

## LupoAlberto

Спасибо, убедили.   :Laughing: 

----------

